# Indy/F-1's



## Super G Man

I've been busy making some new cars and here they are. Had to slip a Mega G in there, was out of Super G bodies at the time.

Team Newman Haas: Michael & Mario Andretti
Team Foyt: AJ Foyt and Robbie Gordon
Team Visteon/Patrick: Jimmy Vassar Roberto Moreno
Team Red Bull
Team McLaren


----------



## Jisp

Looking good SG Man, very good indeed. The indy style bodies lend themselves really nicely to F1. You have me eyeing off the Red Bull cars in particular. I rebadged a couple of the same style bodies as F1 Ferrari & McLaren versions ages ago and always intended to do a Red Bull. It's just gone back up high on my list of "want to do's". Thanks for the cool post, love seeing other people's respay jobs.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

those are sweet looking cars. Nice job. 

Rob


----------



## vansmack2

Great work. I love them all.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some good looking stuff SGM...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Super G Man

*Quaker State Buick and Team Leyton House*

Photo Bucket Test


----------



## Super G Man

*Super G's Indy/F1's*

Sorry about the posts, trying to figure out photobucket.

Picture a V6 Buick on the pole at Indy as the first one to qualify over 230 MPH. Then picture crashing the car on race day before the green flag drops thus lending creedence to green cars are bad luck. It happened to Roberto Guererro Quaker State Buick. Also pictured Team Leyton House, BAR Honda,Camel Lotus and various Indy cars.


http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/Smittie20/library/


----------



## Jisp

SGM, there's a few ways to get your PhotoBucket images into a post. For me, the following is the quickest & easiest.

Using the album in your post, say for example you wanted to include the picture of the #2 Red Bull car. Log into your PB account and go to the album with the image. When you hover over the image you want a small gear icon apears in the upper right of the thumbnail image. Hover over the gear and select "Get Links" from the options. In the frame that opens click the line beneath "IMG Codes". The line will flash yellow and show the word "Copied". Then simply use paste, Ctrl+V, at the point in your post where you want the image.

In shorthand.... PB>Album>Image>Gear Icon>Get Links>IMG Code

A side benefit of the method is that it creates a reduced size image in the actual post which makes posts load faster, especially for those with slower internet connections. The picture itself is clickable and leads to the full huge resolution version for those that want to look.

Sooooooo, start getting those pics up mate. Your work deserves to be shown off.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Super G Man

Thanks for the info Michael. I'll give it a go


----------



## Super G Man

Made up a couple of 7Up Jordans. #32 is Michael Schumacher's first F1 ride. Decals from Pattos Place


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice....Those looked factory built SGM...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Nice....Those looked factory built SGM...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


Yes they do...very SLICK Looking 7-UP cars!!

Bz


----------



## cwbam

Wow look at that GREEN!! nice

Chassis frame get some work?


----------



## Super G Man

Chassis are G3's from BSRT special edition F-1 cars. I use them to pose cars. Luv the look of those BSRT spoke wheels


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Nice work! Really like seeing that which is not available off the shelf.


----------



## Super G Man

*New F-1's*

Arrows and a Benson & Hedges Jordan. Decals for these 2 from Pattos place.


----------



## vansmack2

Very nice work Super G Man.


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Another pair of really clean, super nice looking cars! I'm thinking you have got a sweet collection of custom open wheel cars.

Keep em coming, really like seeing your cars.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Those look sweet!! Great job layin' down the colors and decals!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## vansmack2

slotcarman12078 said:


> Those look sweet!! Great job layin' down the colors and decals!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


It is such a great job you should do a video tutorial(s) to show us customizing newbies how it is done.


----------



## XracerHO

Great work! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

The Orange Arrows F1 car - nice! Saw Jos Verstappen running that car at the Indy USGP a few years back :thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2

Doba's comment reminded me of something. I grew up in Long Beach, CA about a mile or so from downtown where they have the Long Beach Grand Prix. They had the first L.B. Grand Prix in 1975, and I was 16 years old. They did not have good security in those days, and I did not have money for a ticket, so it was time to find a way to get in. A friend and I walked around and found an opening in the fence near the hairpin turn. Needless to say we enjoyed watching that first year's race from near the end of the hairpin. In later years they fixed things up so that it was not easy to sneak in. Even if you someone could still sneak in I would not do that again, because I am too honest to do something like that any more.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some nice looking cars!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## fastlap

Super G man,

Those are really cool looking cars. Very nice/clean work!!!!!! Here is my latest F1 resin.


----------



## Super G Man

*Super G's Indy/F1's*

For Chip Ganassi Racing fans.

Ganassi Indy Winners
9 Juan Montoya
9 Scott Dixon (white rear wing)
10 Dario Franchitti


----------



## Super G Man

*Super G's Indy/F1's*

Had some Mega G blanks so I made up some Mega G versions of some of my favorite cars.

Red Bull-Vettel
7UP Jordan
Pennzoil-Teo Fabi
William Rast "Jeep"
Go Daddy-Danica Patrick
Motorola-Danica Patrick
Verizon Penske
BAR Lucky Strike Honda


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice customs!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Lots of paint/decal/patience work going on here!!! Sure look nice/race ready!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM
P.S. Like them paint racks...


----------



## WesJY

WOW!! Nice JOB on them! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great detail! Hey, where you gettin the decals for these?


----------



## Super G Man

Pennzoil,William Rast and Verizon are from Indycals. Go Daddy, Motorola, Lucky Strike, 7UP and Red Bull came from from Pattos Place.


----------



## tjd241

Supe.... That's some seriously nice custom work. I never cared for the run-in-the-mill stock indy stuff. Box stock they get a bit cookie-cutter-ish.... but this level of work???.... hands down awesome. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

If you ever get a chance, set-up a starting grid or "family portrait" with whole bunches of your customs lined up... snap a few pics for us... that'd be sweet. :hat:


----------



## Super G Man

I don't keep the cars long enough to pose them all together. There is a link earlier in the thread to photobucket where there are pics of most of the recent ones both Super and Mega G.

Mike


----------



## kiwidave

Great open wheel builds SGM. Really nice work.


----------



## Super G Man

Here are the latest Super and Mega G's
Miller-Danny Sullivan
Jim Beam-Dan Wheldon
Go Daddy-Danica Patrick
Verizon Penske-Will Power
Camel Lotus Mega G Aryton Senna
Target-Scott Dixon
Interscope-Danny Ongais


----------



## vansmack2

Your skills are excellent. I am loving every one of those, and wish they were in my collection.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

vansmack2 said:


> Your skills are excellent. I am loving every one of those, and wish they were in my collection.


No kidding. Your skills on these style cars is unmatched.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Superb!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Super builds & detailing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

The best I've seen, I believe.
:thumbsup:


----------



## blazingsaddles

*Micheal made me a red bull mega g*

hey guys(and girls)
Michael made me a mega g red bull Sebestian Vettel that I absolutly love The car is truly a stunning work of art.I have a couple of the original tomy red bull mega g cars with a different paint scheme but my Sebestian Vettel red bull is the current livery.Michael does great work.My addition from his work will be the target car!!
E.S.


----------



## Super G Man

*Indy/F1's*

Made these 2 Mega G replica's of the Sebastian Bourdais McDonald's champ car for a friend in Germany. They are identical except the number font is different on each so each one is unique. These two are done except for a missing Dasani water sponsor decal and a French flag decal that goes on the roll bar. Any idea where the missing decals could be purchased? 

I have seen pictures of the Tomy Mega G Mcdonald's. Can someone advise if it was ever released and how many exist? I would like to own one but I don't think I could afford it.


----------



## alpink

nice job man.
you might try here!
http://www.pattosplace.com/decalsP.html
great stuff


----------



## Super G Man

*Indy/F1's*

Already tried him, he doesn't make decals for this car. These decals came from Pattos place but I had to slice and dice and combine them with others to get what you see.


----------



## Jisp

SGM, your skills with these little suckers is off the planet! I was pretty pleased with my detailing of open wheel bodies until I saw your work. Inspiring stuff indeed and I'm sure it encourages others to aim a little higher.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Super G Man

*Indy/F1's*

A little pinch between your cheek and gum? Or may a couple of Mega G versions of old favorites.
Copenhagen-AJ Foyt
Skoal Bandit-Tom Sneva
Kraco-Michael Andretti
Budweiser- Bobby Rahal


----------



## LDThomas

Sweet!


----------



## swamibob

WOW!!! Amazing work indeed. 

Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some good looking paint/decal/detail work!!! RM


----------



## fastlap

Super G Man said:


> Made these 2 Mega G replica's of the Sebastian Bourdais McDonald's champ car for a friend in Germany. They are identical except the number font is different on each so each one is unique. These two are done except for a missing Dasani water sponsor decal and a French flag decal that goes on the roll bar. Any idea where the missing decals could be purchased?
> 
> I have seen pictures of the Tomy Mega G Mcdonald's. Can someone advise if it was ever released and how many exist? I would like to own one but I don't think I could afford it.


SGM, SUPER work!!!!!

as far as the McDonalds car? It was never released. Heard there six out in the public. Here is a pic of one that was a gift.


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking Indy's you have there. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Dang you do great decal work - seriously - Wow!


----------



## Super G Man

*Indy/F1's*

Schumacher and Barrichello Ferrari's. I thought the available 1/64 decals for this car were too small for the Mega G so used a combo of 1/43 and 1/64.


----------



## 65 COMET

awesome custom decal work.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'd say you worked it out just right...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Those are very NICE !


Rob


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Those were the days...

Great work!


----------



## win43

Very Kewl


----------



## Super G Man

*Indy/F1's*

Here are the latest Mega G's F-1's


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

They just ooze "coolness"! Super nice builds.


----------



## jimkelsey

Those cars look great - I especially like the red ones. Decals enhance a slot car as much as the model kits.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Fantastic art work!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Stunning!!


----------



## Super G Man

*Super G's Indy/F1's*

Mega G Newman Haas Super Team 1993. World Champs Nigel Mansell and Mario Andretti. These race cars have always been some of my favorites. Decals are from Pattos Place


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow! These cars are amazing!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

If I didn't know better (actually I only know 'cause you said so) I'd swear these are factory cars!! Unreal talent all the way around! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super G Man

*Super G's Indy/F1's*

Super G and Mega versions of the Provimi Veal car once driven by Arie Luyendyck. Real car wore Goodyear tires instead of Bridgestones but you get the idea. Nothin fancy, just gloss black, decals and clear coat. Decals are from Indycals. Black and gold cars just look fast!


----------



## jimkelsey

Beautifully done! The gold on black is stunning.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ditto!! Black with gold looks incredible!! WOW!


----------



## 60chevyjim

super nice work on the f1 cars


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some good looking stuff!!! Yea, they do look factory built...RM


----------



## shocker36

Nice stuff


----------



## tomhocars

Great stuff.I thought the Red Bull was a factory car.


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Super G Man

*Indy/F1's*

I thought it would be cool to make some Armed Forces cars as I imagine they would look if they raced. US Air Force is the first. Tamiya light ghost gray paint and scrounged decals from fighter plane kits and some other places plus 2 coats of dull coat lacquer. " If she had a set of wings man I know she could fly".


----------



## slotcarman12078

Neat idea!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

But it has wings!!!  Really!! :lol:


----------



## Super G Man

*Indy/F1's*

About the wings, you are right it already has them and she flies. I was listening to Beach Boys "Lil Duece Coupe" as I was typing and it stuck in my head.


----------

